# lancaster aircrew



## bangolore torpedo (Dec 15, 2008)

my father who rarely talked about his RAF life sadly is no longer with us.i would love to hear from anyone who could shed some light on his time in 625 squadron in lancasters and what he found so hard to talk about.he spent most of his life in the RAF but i know very little.his name was albert william james enstone mbe


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2008)

Hello, Bangalore, and welcome to the forum.
The reason I joined this forum was due to seeing a post for info on a 625 Sqn Lanc's last op. Coincidentally, I had painted a picture of this particular aircraft, prints of which were signed by the surviving crew members, in 1991.
You'll find three members of the forum with connections to 625, the first being Jupiter (Pete), who's Grandfather was the pilot of the A/C I painted, and my reason for joining here. The other is Mike156, who has been researching into some ops , and finally, Nic Lewis, '625 Secretary', who is not only a member, but secretary of the 625 Sqn Association. See his initial post on PAGE 2. A Pm to him, and/or Pete and Mike, would, I think, provide some info. Hope you find what you want, good luck.
Terry.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Small world huh? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ian lanc (Dec 17, 2008)

bangolore torpedo said:


> my father who rarely talked about his RAF life sadly is no longer with us.i would love to hear from anyone who could shed some light on his time in 625 squadron in lancasters and what he found so hard to talk about.he spent most of his life in the RAF but i know very little.his name was albert william james enstone mbe



Right then Mr Enstone junior  First of all join up on this forum and it is full of Aircrew and the Sites owner Larry will gladly find the info you require.

Just give them enough info to start somewhere.

The site.............

Lancaster-Archive Forum • View forum - Lancaster-Archive Forum

Lancaster-Archive Forum • Index page

Hope you find what your looking for.

ian.


----------



## jupiter (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi welcome to the fold, do you have any dates he was with the squadron?Or what his role was?I will start to do some digging any mor details will be helpfull.
Also can i point you in the direction of the 625 forum run by Nic Lewis, just google it and it will give you the llink.
Pete


----------



## jupiter (Jan 21, 2009)

Service records - RAF
This may also help you


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.Please, stay with us longer and enjoy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 26, 2009)

G'day mate...welcome form down under....


----------



## Geedee (Jan 26, 2009)

Yup, welcome to the forum.


----------

